# So I'm drinking THE most disgusting thing known to man: READI-CAT 2



## Regor (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, so garcia prolly knows what I'm talking about...

I've got a CT-scan & ultrasound today. And they make you drink a barium sulfate suspension 90 mins before your CT-scan, called READI-CAT 2. And this is THE most disgusting thing I've ever drank in my life. And it's disgusting every fucking time. This time, I had them flavor it with strawberry. And it doesn't taste like strawberry. But normally it tastes like orange-flavored pine sol or some shit. Very chemically tasting. Very thick. And it fucking sucks. Makes me nauseous all day long and ruins the rest of the day.

Oh well, I just hope the Ultrasound tech is a hottie.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 22, 2006)

I've drank that stuff before, too. It's SO fucking hard to get down.


----------



## Regor (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, actually I'm almost done... the strawberry flavor seems to have helped a bit. I started at 1pm.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 22, 2006)

Regor said:


> Oh well, I just hope the Ultrasound tech is a hottie.



Maybe not! You may get stuck in the CT if your sportin' a chub!   

That stuff is nasty! I had to down 2 pints of that crap! It tastes like chalk dust mixed with Tang.


----------



## Regor (Dec 22, 2006)

No, not the CT tech, the ultrasound tech (think about which kinda cancer I had.....  )

And yeah, you hit the nail on the head with that description. That's why i added teh strawberry flavor.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 25, 2006)

I drank that before. And they found some of it still in my system 3 FUCKING MONTHS LATER!!!!


----------



## Regor (Dec 25, 2006)

Well, they told me to drink a lot of fluids to make sure I urinate the contrast media out of my system... so I took that as meaning "Drink a lot of beer"

Seriously though, if you gotta find a good way to urinate a lot... nothing better comes to mind than drinking a pitcher of beer, or two.

I musta peed 8-9 times that night. Good stuff.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 25, 2006)

Regor said:


> And they make you drink a barium sulfate suspension 90 mins before your CT-scan, called READI-CAT 2.



That stuff is delicious.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Regor said:


> Well, they told me to drink a lot of fluids to make sure I urinate the contrast media out of my system... so I took that as meaning "Drink a lot of beer"
> 
> Seriously though, if you gotta find a good way to urinate a lot... nothing better comes to mind than drinking a pitcher of beer, or two.
> 
> I musta peed 8-9 times that night. Good stuff.



my blatter sucks! One 12oz. drinks = 2 potty breaks for me. I piss abou 12+ times a day! But I drink about at a minium of 1.5 L and 2 Gallons of water per day.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey, at least it's not going in the other end. I'm enjoying Ready-Beck's. After all, it's Christmas. I deserve it. Good luck with everything, bro. You've got my posi-vibes. Pole workers rule.


----------

